# Walking to raise money for the MHF charity



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have always wanted to walk the Great Glen Way and I am going to do this at the end of May 2012. The hostels and B&B's are booked and all that's required now is for me to be reasonably fit :lol: 

So I have started walking on a regular basis, as and when I can. So far I have walked 370 miles since the end of July. My intention is to complete 1000 miles in the next few months.

Whilst doing the walking I thought it a good idea to try to raise some money for the MHF charity,which this year is Mesothelioma UK.

So if anyone would like to sponsor me to reach these 2 objectives, please do so via the MHF Just Giving account.

I record my walks on the "Runkeeper" app on my android phone so my mileage is verifiable on the Runkeeper website.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll put something in for you Geoff :wink: 

well done. 8)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I will of coarse back you on this Geoff bless you --


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

An update on my October mileage..

w/end 2nd October 40.8 miles

w/end 9th October 50.6 miles

w/end 16th October 34.3 miles

w/end 23rd October 53.7 miles


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

An update on my monthly totals

July 33.12 miles

August 97.2 miles

September 92.3 miles

October 193.9 miles

A total to 31st October of 416.52 miles


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in to sponsor you, 

Do we do it now or later?

Aldra

Away for weekend so will sort it later
Aldra


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Aldra

Thanks for the support.  

I don't mind whether you make a donation now or when I have finished my walks - its up to you  

Which ever you do, its much appreciated  

an update 

week commence 30th November 58.2 miles


err, made a mistake the previous quoted "w/end" dates are actually "week commence" dates


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

when will you finish so we can donate before the end of our charity year which I assume is Dec31st ??? xxx

Im doing really well on my Drug and Chemo Trial my Chemo is in tablet form and you dont have the sickness or so many side effects and the drug is causing bruising and I had a blood clot but Im doing well.
Mesothelioma Uk gives me so much info and I in turn pass them a lot of info to through my blog.
The are an off shot of Macmillan and they are trying to build up the 
Mesothelioma nursing and i have received a Newsletter that says :-

Finally, we are also delighted to announce that we are soon to start part funding our second (my post is the first) Mesothelioma Nursing post in Cambridge. We have plans to support a 3rd post within 6 months and long term, funding dependent, we hope to have a team of 6 Mesothelioma Nurse Specialist posts strategically places across the UK. This will help meet our vision of providing access to expert nursing support, information and education across the UK. Watch this space!
Kind regards
Liz Dawson

So we are playing a very important part raising money for this work and all the other work that Mesothelioma UK do in helping Research and Awareness for the future as so many new cases are being diagnosed now.

So Geoff thanks for all your walking xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> when will you finish so we can donate before the end of our charity year which I assume is Dec31st ??? xxx


Hi Mavis
I have been thinking about this also.

I'm currently at 460 miles and hope to do 200 miles per month. So I should be in the region of 600 miles at the end of November. So it should be around the end of January, early February before I finish, snow permitting


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > when will you finish so we can donate before the end of our charity year which I assume is Dec31st ??? xxx
> ...


well we can donate on what you have done by Dec 31st and the January one can go to next years Charity or we can ask Tina when it closes as it didnt start until Feb so I dont really know how the Charity year runs


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> when will you finish so we can donate before the end of our charity year which I assume is Dec31st ??? xxx


I've just done a spreadsheet  If I can do 7 miles every day I would finish on the 19th January. My current average is 6.66 so that would have me completing on the 25th January.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Its a big day for me today  

ATM I'm at 496.25 miles, so sometime today I'm going to hit the half way point and from then on its downhill all the way!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Geoff

Thank goodness we don't live closer together or I would feel obliged to keep you company!!!! 8O 8O 8O 

We'll be offering a contribution of course - specially if it helps Mavis keep taking the tablets! :wink: :lol: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zeb its drug day today and the Tablet chemo tonight so I will be on high tonight when Geoff will be rubbing his sore feet :lol: :lol: 

Good luck Geoff have a good walking day :wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Zeb, Some company would be welcome at times  

Well, downhill from now on :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If I could use up that many calories I'd walk up to your starting point Geoff. You must be almost invisible if you turn sideways!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Come down here for a break in the van, and I'll be delighted to walk with you.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't take any notice of the calorie count :lol: :lol: 

I was 15.5 stone when I started, I'm now down to 15 stone. I must be doing something wrong! 500 miles to lose half a stone 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well done Geoff 

Aldra


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The 500 mile barrier has come and gone  I have now walked 520.43 miles  8O  

This week I have walked a total of 60.36 miles broken down as follows

Sunday 12.5
Monday 7.41
Tuesday 7.48
Wednesday 9.18
Thursday 8.13
Friday 9.61
Saturday 6.05

please pledge a donation, the more support I get, the easier the miles will be


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Did we sort out when the charity finishes this time round

If you are walking for Mavis' charity then we need to know the latest date

I think I donate a half way point to be completed when you finish----or before if that would miss the deadline

Well done Geoff, walk a few miles for me

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Geoff

I'm committed to donating £10 a month to the MHF Mesothelioma appeal. I'll put in an extra £10 next month in honour of your achievements.  


Chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

A brilliant effort Geoff and one we will happily sponsor! I'm really impressed by your dedication, though somewhat surprised that you've not lost more weight considering the walking you are doing. Were you a regular walker before you started this quest? 

Mavis I am thrilled to hear that things are going so well on your latest bout of treatment, though sorry to hear you have a few problems at the same time. I hope they resolve quickly. Brilliant news about the nurses too! Keep them coming! 

Before I sponsor Geoff can someone please assure me that all monies for this walk will go to this years MHF charity even if the walk is next year? Next year may have a similarly worthwhile cause to support but this years charity is where I want my money to go.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Sandra and Thanks Geoff what a result xxx
Mrs W thanks for your support I have asked Tina when the actual Charity finishes I will contact her again xx


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Many thanks for everyone's support  It really does help to motivate me to get out walking  

If I can keep up my present pace I should finish on the 17th January 8O so hopefully this will be OK for this years charity - I'm sure somebody can fix it 8) 

Realistically my walk in May will have to go to next years charity  

Mrs W - you aren't the only one who's surprised I haven't lost more weight, I certainly am :? As to being a regular walker, not for a few years, but I'm getting back into it!

Chris - that extra donation you are making, many thanks for that


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

aldra said:


> Did we sort out when the charity finishes this time round
> 
> If you are walking for Mavis' charity then we need to know the latest date
> 
> ...


The charity runs from 1st January until 31st December each year, see Tina's post when voting was completed last December:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-968133.html#968133


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Geoff could we have a Dec 25th finish for this years charity as it has to be paid in to Just Giving in time and then if you are still going turn the rest from 1st Jan for next years charity :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Geoff could we have a Dec 25th finish for this years charity as it has to be paid in to Just Giving in time and then if you are still going turn the rest from 1st Jan for next years charity :wink:


Why not ask sponsors to pay their sponsorship money directly into the MHF Just Giving page as I will do. It's soooo easy.

Surely that would be OK until 31st December, or until Nuke removes /ends it. I imagine a new Just Giving page would be set up for the 2012 MHF charity.

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Geoff could we have a Dec 25th finish for this years charity as it has to be paid in to Just Giving in time and then if you are still going turn the rest from 1st Jan for next years charity :wink:
> ...


Yes good idea Chris xxx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right, first half paid, second half Dec

I'm sure you will complete your goal Geoff

Aldra


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, another week of walking done, and its been my best yet   

Sunday 8.57
Monday 8.84
Tuesday 8.70
Wednesday 12.58
Thursday 18.77   
Friday 8.07
Saturday 5.74

that's 71.27 for the week and a grand total of 592


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Only 397 to go!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Another week gone and plenty of miles this week   

Sunday 7.22 
Monday 10.8
Tuesday 12.57
Wednesday 9.84
Thursday 11.68
Friday 12.84
Saturday 10.07


That's a total of 75.02 miles for this week, my best week yet


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done Geoff.

Where are you actually walking on your daily walks? I hope you're enjoying some good scenery.  


Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Geoff are there photo's are dont you have time 
:wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi chris

Unfortunately a lot of the walks have to be local, but I prefer to get to Clumber or into the peaks such as Frogatt Edge.

I have also been having a problem with Runkeeper crashing, so I now save some of the walks half way if I go into a building where I may lose the signal. For building, read Pub :lol: 

So If i can't get out in the car, 3 times around my local walk will give me 10+ plus miles for the day


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep in there Geoff,

I know you will

will pay second half in December as I know you choose Mavis,s charity

Well done 

Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done i have made a donation and will do another at the end of the year :wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

That's November over and done  

I've walked more miles in November than I have left, so its possible that I may finish walking this year  

I have walked 294.5 miles this month and I have only :? got 289 more to do 8O

Please give me some more pledges to help Mavis reach her total


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Another week gone and another good week for miles under my feet 
  

Sunday 8.37
Monday 12.43
Tuesday 10.24
Wednesday 13.11
Thursday 10.44
Friday 12.07
Saturday 9.38

That's 76.04 miles less to go, and hopefully, by the end of this week, there will be less than 200 miles left to walk :? 

Some more pledges would be nice, so that Mavis can reach her £3,000 pounds for this year's MHF charity


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Second half donation sent

Congratulations Geoff

How are those feet holding out? :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Aldra

the feet are bearing up extremely well, but the miles will be down this week as my father in Law passed away on Sunday morning  

So a bit of organizing to do and walk when possible


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Geoff

Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Geoff such sad news love to you and your wife xxx a big cuddle.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Commiserations to your wife and you Geoff.  

I'm sure you'll feel guilty about not walking as much but your guilt might give you the adrenalin rush you need to finish the job. 8) :wink: 

I've put some more of my pocket money into the Meso pot because I know you'll achieve.  

Good luck. :wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just done a quick calculation, by Xmas eve I should have done 915 miles if I maintain my current average daily distance


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't for one minute think you will not complete

Take care of yourself, your wife and family first

aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, Geoff. Condolences to you and your wife.

I've just send the sponsorship money I promised you.


Chris


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just finished this weeks walking , so the scores on the doors are 803 miles walked and only :? 197 more to do :lol: 

Sunday 8.38
Monday 8.34
Tuesday 7.33
Wednesday 8.51
Thursday 8.24
Friday 9.49
Saturday 9.91

a total for the week of 60.2 miles


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Another week over and only 137 miles left   

the miles this week

Sunday 7.44
Monday 9.39
Tuesday 8.26
Wednesday 4.07
Thursday 8.68
Friday 12.85
Saturday 9.53

giving a total for the week of 60.22 miles


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well done

You must be in good shape Geoff

I walked miles and climbed mountains in the Lake District for many years, now my knees don't allow walking any distance but I still dream of "just one last time up and over the Fairfield Horseshoe, St Sunday crag, well any of them"

Memory's are good though and Wainwright' s books a trip back into all the routes--and all the German Shepherds who shared those mountains with us

Aldra


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Aldra

sometimes I don't feel that fit, on odd days the miles are really hard to come by   

But bare in mind that I am mostly walking on the flat, and the walk from Fort William to Inverness is along the Caledonian Canal, so I don't expect too many hills! :lol: :lol:

But I will be pleased when the last of the thousand miles has passed under my feet 8) 8)


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just 99 miles to go!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> Just 99 miles to go!


That'll soon go.

What are you going to do when you've finished? :lol:

Chris


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > Just 99 miles to go!
> ...


Keep walking :lol: :lol:

I've been working part time for several years now, I've just handed my notice in and I finish on the 10th February 2012.

I can do some miles then 8) 8)


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

88 to go, and hopefully some more later today


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done you are putting a lot of couch potatoes to shame --nearly there :wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Another 6 late yesterday takes it down to 82 to go


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Another 4 this morning..78 to go


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

and another 5.....73 to go


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, the walking continued over Christmas and now there's only 54 miles to go  :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

35 to go, hopefully by tonight, into the twenties!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Not quite into the twenties...  but only 31 to go


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

21 miles to go!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

0 miles to go :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Geoff, well done

When do you start the next 1000? :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

today   :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Geoff. Did you arrive back home just as you reached zero miles, or did you go into a minus? :lol: 


Chris


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Chris

I knew when I left home this morning that I had to do 6.3 miles :roll: so I just extended my walk - its one I have done before several times and I knew it was 5.5ish so a little extension gave me the 1000 :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Please Donate to Geoff as he has Walked for the Charity and it will soon be closing xx

http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a bump from me   

Mavis is still short of her target - its not to late to donate


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Just £311 needed for Mavis to have achieved her target. I'll put in the £11... that means only 30 people need to pop in a tenner... PLEASE!! xx 

Who is up for it? You know you want to help. :roll: :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Bump...

... can we make it? Of course we can! :roll: :wink:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Our tenner's in  29 left.. let's go for it..


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Norm --I start my 3rd line chemo on Monday so I need this Charity-- I cling to them for hope xxxx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jolly jack you have been such a great support and thanks for your Whiskey bottle game and all that raised at New Year xx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My Local Whitstable Free Masons sent a cheque to Meso Uk for £200 so I cant include it in the Just Giving but they did receive it. under my name.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Just sent another £10 as Geoff has finished his walk.


Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Lots of folk might be coming in from work soon, so they might wish to see how this thread is doing...


...BUMP!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

and another bump from me for the evening crowd.... 8) 8)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Now then Geoff. I thought we might have seen more of a response from the Tuesday crowd. 8O :? But it was a bank holiday, after all. So this is for the Wednesday gang. 

£280 to go to help Geoff and Mavis Locovan to achieve the MHF target of £3,000 for MesotheliomaUK. Can we do it? Yes, we can!! :roll:


----------

